# can I feed my pot belly pigs and pygmy goats all stock sweet feed



## traybo (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi I was wondering if there is a feed that i can feed both my pygmy goats and pot belly pigs can eat, like sweet feed? can I feed them that or do i need to stick to goat feed and pig feed??? I have been feeding my goats 12 percent horse feed as per the co-op said it would be ok and swine feed for the pigs but was wanting to see if i could just feed them all sweet feed..???


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 26, 2011)

all-stock feed wont have enough minerals in it for the goats, especially copper.They would need goat minerals out all the time, or given copper boluses a couple times of year to make up for the  difference. Even with goat specific feed we still keep out goat minerals and also copper bolus. If you aren't breeding and milking your goats their demand for minerals wont be quit as high, but if thye start to look rough coated, have worm problems you may need to add more minerals to their diet.


----------

